# Had to get a new battery for laptop..a bit of pain to replace



## Marie5656 (Apr 25, 2018)

*I finally had to break down and buy a new battery for my laptop. The old one bit the dust, and I got tired of being tied to the electrical outlet to keep it going.  I have an ASUS laptop.  I have had laptops in the past which were easy to change the battery..just had the little cover  on the back to change it out.
THIS did not, so I got a bit concerned. SO, I checked the reviews on Amazon for this battery and people said to watch the You Tube video about changing it.  Turns out I had to remove all the screws on the back, turn it over, and remove the keyboard panel. Carefully.  There are three little tabs that hold the keyboard in place and connect it to the motherboard.  You have to carefully remove the cover, unhook the tabs and the actuall battery change was the easy part.  re-hooking the tabs is harder when you have old fat fingers like mine.

But on the plus side, I did it and am able to now able to use it without the power cord when I want.  Yay for me.  
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2018)

Great!! You are now an official Geek!!!


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

You're a better man than I am Gunga Din.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't know why I posted that.  I think I'm over tired.  No name the monster dog has had me up all night and running around retrieving things he is devouring all day.  He actually consumed a whole roll of paper towels.  I suppose I'll be shovelling up gift wrapped turds tomorrow.  Sheesh.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 25, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> I don't know why I posted that.  I think I'm over tired.  No name the monster dog has had me up all night and running around retrieving things he is devouring all day.  He actually consumed a whole roll of paper towels.  I suppose I'll be shovelling up gift wrapped turds tomorrow.  Sheesh.



Someday I may talk about my brother's dog and the plate of cheese and pepperoni and crackers set out for company.


----------



## HipGnosis (Apr 25, 2018)

You Tube is great for seeing how to do things like that.

HipG.

.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm a great fan of user friendly technology.


----------

